# About your Norton Security Products (and how to remove them)



## jgvernonco

The blunt facts are:

1. America's #1 security solution completely forgot their manners. They have created a support system that is unwieldy, nearly to the point of being unusuable. You cannot find the answers, and neither can we.

2. Norton products are hugely complicated pieces of software (some call it "bloated"), that integrates with many different functions of your system. I cringe when I advise someone to uninstall it, as that is an often frustrating, and not entirely successful, event.

3. This board is continually flooded with folks asking how to make their Norton product work. We must continually reply that we do not know, because we have no better sources for information than you. If Symantec wanted our help, there would be some place for us to go with our questions. I cannot think of another software vendor that provides no resources for techs in the field; most have forums where we can get tough questions answered.

4. Symantec does have an uninstall solution at their site. Toward that end, we will provide the link below.

Thanks


----------



## tetonbob

Please use the instructions on this page to completely uninstall your Norton Products.

h_tt_p://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039?Open&src=&docid=2001092114452606&nsf=nav.nsf&view=pfdocs&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=

Or, download the Norton Removal Tool directly..

1. Download this file:

ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Save the file to the Windows desktop.

2. On the Windows desktop, double-click the Norton Removal Tool icon.

3. Follow the on-screen instructions. Your computer may be restarted more than once, and you may be asked to repeat some steps after the computer restarts.


----------

